# Solo Photo Book Month



## Overread (Feb 17, 2009)

Or SoFoBoMo.
Official website: SoFoBoMo - The Solo Photo Book Month

the idea is simple - you start around the 1st of March and then have one month to take, process and put into a PDF a full photobook of at least 35 photos. You don't have to get all the way to print, but you have to have a print ready PDF of the book (and then because you are that far you might as well finish it!) 

So who is willing to take up the challenge? You have some time to plan as yets before you must start (remember photos must be taken after 1st March)


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone?
even if your not going to join the main setup I would think something like this would be a great challenge for people to do - beginners and experienced alike


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 19, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea . 
Well as long as I don't have to write some kind of essay or try to come up with names for the photos I MAY will do it. I guess all I will need is to get Adobe Acrobat and of course take some photos I just hope it will get warmer here in Canada next month .


----------



## OregonAmy (Feb 19, 2009)

You don't have to buy Acrobat - just get a free PDF print utility (like PrimoPDF pr PDF995 as linked in the article).

I think it's a neat idea & have been mulling it over for a couple of days....


----------



## impressme (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me! An excuse to build my portfolio!


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 20, 2009)

OregonAmy said:


> You don't have to buy Acrobat - just get a free PDF print utility (like PrimoPDF pr PDF995 as linked in the article).
> 
> I think it's a neat idea & have been mulling it over for a couple of days....



Who says I am going to buy it? lol 

I have been wanting to take more indoor pictures because so far most of my pictures were taken outdoor so this may will be a great opportunity for me to try to take some decent indoor portraits and stuff.


----------



## mathogre (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow.  That sounds cool.  Piece o' cake.  I just had two return from the publisher this last week, one a medium size soft cover, and the other a large size hard cover.  My current project is a book covering a themed collection of photos taken over the last year.  1,100 photos were organized and reduced to 120 unique photos in the book.

No joke.

I love my Macs and iPhoto.  I can create books in iPhoto with lots of different themes and then "print" them to a PDF.  (It's almost cheating.)  Here's a shot of how easy it is to do:


----------



## t4ct1c4lr3m1x (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll gladly get in on this.  I have Adobe Acrobat Professional, yet I have never used it.  Give me a reason to break in my new camera as well.  Do we have to have the dates on the photos to prove we took them after March 1st?


----------



## mathogre (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually it begins May 1.  Here's a link to the rules:

SoFoBoMo - The Solo Photo Book Month



> SoFoBoMo uses a "fuzzy month". You pick a 31 day period that starts no earlier than May 1, 2009, and ends no later than June 30, 2009. In other words, if you start on May 1, your month ends on June 1. If you start on May 15, your month ends on June 15.



On dates on photos, no.  It's up to the participants to be honest about it.


----------



## t4ct1c4lr3m1x (Feb 22, 2009)

mathogre said:


> Actually it begins May 1.  Here's a link to the rules:
> 
> SoFoBoMo - The Solo Photo Book Month
> 
> ...



Alright, thank you for the clarification.  I'm actually glad it starts in may.  More opportunities for photos at that time.


----------



## mathogre (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been debating doing this.  I've already considered a theme for it if I participate.  It will be themed around the town in which I now live.  Mostly it's got the feel of a bedroom community, but it does have some history and life to it.  I want to see what I can find.  It's a project I'd never have done if not for the "challenge."

I just looked at some of the entries from 2008.  One that was particularly creative was, "Two Degrees of Separation," found a little way down at this link:

SoFoBoMo - The Solo Photo Book Month

The photos were very good, and the idea was even better.  What a great book!


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2009)

there is some really good work in last years work!
myself I am thinking that a series of macro shots would be best though I have to decide what the theme would be  - flowers, general insects, specific insect types (probably focusing on butterflies if possible - a little easier to find than dragonflies and one can cheat and use a butterfly house if finding subjects is proving tricky


----------



## jordan! (Feb 28, 2009)

I just signed up as well. What a cool project.


----------



## Kish (Mar 1, 2009)

I just signed up too.  Having it start in May is great, gives me more time to think it though....

My theme will be "Koma inu" the (usually) stone statue of guardian dogs that protect a shrine.  The dogs in every shrine are unique, and I thought it would be fun to make a collection of a few that I really like.


----------

